# Upcycle some old drawers



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't want to post this in the gallery because its not a "woodworking project".... But… It kinda is. So I thought I'd just post it here instead. On one of my trips to get some free wood I was asked if I wanted some drawers. They were from a desk. The desk was trashed and he had salvaged as much wood as he could. Well… It's wood… And it's free…. Of course I took them. Lol!










I've had several ideas of what I might do with them but after having them in my way for two or three months I finally did something with them tonight.

I got these wheels from Harbor Freight and screwed them to the bottom of the drawers.



















It worked out great. I did this to 2 of the drawers. I still have two more shallow ones and one deep one. 
I have some woodworking books and magazines. I decided that I'd use these to store them under my bed. Instead of reading other books at night before bed… I read Wood Magazine. Or Shop Notes. Lol.

They worked out great!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Very useful idea. Drawers still look fairly solid.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice score. Same here - I have 8 found dovetailed drawers waiting for 4+ months for their destiny.


----------



## iamcliff (Jul 4, 2012)

Sweet. Awesome idea.


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

That is a good idea. I might have to steal that one.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

What a great idea, Angie!!!!!!! That is real creative. That idea could work for a lot of things!! Thanks, Jim


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Adding wheels makes almost anything better! Great idea! Those wheels are cool. I like how they're omni-directional and won't get stuck in a narrow space. Now I'm gonna have to visit Harbor Freight in Joplin to see what other goodies they have. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scrollsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Great idea.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

great score on the drawers and a neat idea to use them.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. Theses little drawers are so useful. I love them. Another thing I liked about the wheels were that they have a low profile. The other wheels I had were too high and didn't want to for under the bed. Plus… These only cost $1 a piece. So this was an $8 project. I like that


----------



## LelandStone (Jul 9, 2011)

+1! Well done!


----------

